# queen rearing Illinois



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

There will be a beginners queen rearing class offered on May 21, 2011 at the Environmental Center, Byron Forest Preserve, from 9am to 4pm. Stu Jacobson will conduct the class. Cost is $75.

Please contact Jeff Ludwig (815-703-7436) for more information or to register.


----------

